
Linux LED Class Driver for NUC8 BEH (WIP) - gothack
https://github.com/GothAck/nuc8_beh_led_linux
======
gothack
This is super work in progress, but the beginnings are there, reverse
engineering ACPI was fun, looks like Intel couldn't finish writing the new
interface before shipping

